# Curtis sepex



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> Hy
> 
> I need advice i have i have 5kw/72v motor it is series wound motor but it has got separated connections A B for the rotor and F1 F2 E1 E2 . When i connect it in series it works ok. BUT will it work with curtis 1234 it is 36v/80A.
> I know i won't get max performance but i got it for free but will i be able to start the motor and run it without seeing white ghosts going from the motor.


Curtis 1234 is an AC controller, so no, it won't work


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Sory it is 1243


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> Hy
> 
> I need advice i have i have 5kw/72v motor it is series wound motor but it has got separated connections A B for the rotor and F1 F2 E1 E2 . When i connect it in series it works ok. BUT will it work with curtis 1234 it is 36v/80A.
> I know i won't get max performance but i got it for free but will i be able to start the motor and run it without seeing white ghosts going from the motor.
> {Sory it is 1243}


With 6 terminals it may be compound. Can you take resistance measurements and post?

Theoretically, the armature chopper in the SepEx controller should be able to control the voltage and current in a series motor. However it is unknown what the controller logic might be. It could "not allow" armature excitation without having a valid field circuit.

I have wondered myself if it is possible to use a SepEx controller on a compound wound motor. I have a couple of each I have been meaning to give it a try.

Free stuff  Try it  WTF  Be careful.

major


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

well i got the controller almost free 20usd .

I measured 

Rotor Conectors 0 ohm

F1 F2 infinitive

E1 E2 infinitive

F1 E1 0 Ohm

F2 E2 0 OHm

I hope this helps i whas runing it i had it conected like this

+Bat--A-Rotor-B--E1--E2--F1--F2--batt-

it is working but i dont knove is this the best way.

And does any body knows my motor is 1400rpms how fast can i actualy rev it i put the best ball berings from skf .But i am afraid that if i run it at 3000 rpms that my comutator will explode?


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Conected F1 to S1 F2 to F2 an the rotor to irs conectors.on the controller .

Conectrd all the rest of the wiers but yust yelow led blinks once could it be that the controller programed for a difret trotle sistem hal insted of 5k pot.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> Conected F1 to S1 F2 to F2 an the rotor to irs conectors.on the controller .
> 
> Conectrd all the rest of the wiers but yust yelow led blinks once could it be that the controller programed for a difret trotle sistem hal insted of 5k pot.


Hi locoo,

Can you make a diagram of your connections and post it? I cannot follow your word description.

major


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Hope it helps


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> Hope it helps


Thanks, it helps.

It is connected wrong as pictured. The field circuit is incomplete, or in other words will get no current.

It is unclear what the configuration of the motor really is. From your measurements, I believe it to be a series wound motor with a two circuit field coil arrangement. 

A & B are connections to the armature (thru the brushes).

F1 & E1 connect one set of series field coils. The zero resistance measured between F1 and E1 indicate to me a very low Ohmic value on the order of maybe 0.010 Ohms. Multimeters or Ohm meters are not able to measure such low resistance.

F2 & E2 connect the other set of series field coils.

Big problem is that you have a SepEx controller. And it is designed to excite (deliver current to) a field coil set of about 2 to 10 Ohms. It cannot deliver the large current to the series field thru the small tabs S1 & S2. This controller may never work with this motor.

But WTH, for a long shot, I'd try this. Leave S1 & S2 unconnected. Wire M- to A. Wire B to F1. Wire E1 to B+. Leave F2 & E2 unconnected.

If that doesn't work, try it again with a 10 Ohm resistor connected to S1 & S2.

Good luck,

major


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

you have this controlers at home .

I conected it but nothing hapends do I nead to program it to acept my trotle if it had a difret one conected.

when main contact is conected to b+ it flashes a yelow led once and nothing is.going on.

I conected the fwd wire and the seat wire but nothing is moving still.

Hm I am now making the cable to conect it to ma old laptop with an serial port maybe it will give me more info.

I knowe this is not the ideal controller and I am buliding my own using a big mosfet but for moving down the streat it will do fo now.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> you have this controlers at home .


No, I have the 1244 SepEx controller with SepEx motors. I never attempted to run a series motor with it. And it will not connect directly to the computer. You need the proper dongle and software. It may not be possible to use a Curtis SepEx with a series motor and even if possible, not without being able to access the program (parameter settings).


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Yes I got the sw and will make the cable today foud how to on buggysgonewilld .

Ill update on the progres


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can try it, but unless someone cracked the Curtis program, it's not gonna work. It requires a real curtis cable the first time to register the software correctly. 

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/elec...gramming-curtis-controller-29.html#post596554


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

I build the cable and i conected but no responde im take my laptop to a frend that Knows his way with pc so he can make the regstry .

But how to turn it on ?

i conect it to power and all i get is a single yelow blink that is it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It won't matter, the software needs to talk to a Real Curtis Dongle first. Yours won't respond and "unlock" the software. You either need to borrow a real one, or buy one. 

The yellow blink is all you need on the controller.

I'm one of the people on buggiesgonewild that got it to work, but it was because I OWN a curtis dongle. I took the registry hack down due so I don't get in trouble from Curtis and I will not share, so do not ask.


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Ok if the blink is ok maybe I dont have to conected to a pc.

Now how do I conect the pot to it does it detect what I have or not.

And when I get the blink I am ready to go then


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Read the manual. Its in there.


----------

